# قمة الطهارة - لمن يُريد أن يُصبح لاهوتي حقاً



## aymonded (18 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## aymonded (18 ديسمبر 2012)

قمة  الطهارة هي أساس اللاهوت
والصلاة هي المجرى الحي للتشرب من اللاهوت كخبرة  وواقع مُعاش
يظهر في قداسة السيرة والنمو في الإيمان
لتغيير القلب  والنفس لصورة مسيح القيامة والحياة


فليس كل لاهوتي قديس بطبعه لكونه دارس  وعالم في الأمور اللاهوتية أو الكتابية أو حتى الروحية
بل كل قديس هو  لاهوتي لأنه العقل الناظر الله 

وقلبه مرفوع بالصلاة الدائمة للرب نوره  وخلاصه


  فاللاهوتي الحقيقي هو الذي يُحسن الصلاة 

ويتشرب من النعمة 

ويتغير عن شكله بتجديد ذهنه 

فتنطبع فيه صورة الله الحي 

ويختبر إرادة الله  الصالحة المرضية الكاملة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Bent el Massih (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*ميرسي استاذي على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## mero_engel (18 ديسمبر 2012)

موووضوع بسيط وقيم جدااا
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Samir poet (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*اميييييين
يا استازىشكرا ليك
*


----------



## اليعازر (18 ديسمبر 2012)

أشكرك على المواضيع الرائعة التي تتحفنا بها.

الرب يبارك عملك.


.


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.
*
*كلمآت وآقعية ومهمة جداً
آلرب يبآركـ خدمة حضرتكـ

* 

*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

فاللاهوتي الحقيقي هو الذي يُحسن الصلاة 

ويتشرب من النعمة 

ويتغير عن شكله بتجديد ذهنه 

فتنطبع فيه صورة الله الحي 

ويختبر إرادة الله  الصالحة المرضية الكاملة
راااااااااائع استاذي الغالي
الموضوع والتصميم
ربنا يبارك حضرتك
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*موضوع رائع استاذى الغالى 
كعادة مواضيعك الجميلة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك *​


----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لحضرتك
على الموضوع القيم جدا 
ربنا يبارك  حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2012)

المسيح إلهنا القدوس الحي يبارككم ويهبنا كلنا هذه الحياة المقدسة الكريمة
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض كثيراً، كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2012)

يسوع يباركك أخى الغالى
شكرا للموضوع القيم جدا
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2012)

فقط صلي من أجلي كثيراً جداً يا أروع أخ حلو؛ كن معافي
​


----------



## The light of JC (19 ديسمبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> فقط صلي من أجلي كثيراً جداً يا أروع أخ حلو؛ كن معافي​


 
[Q-BIBLE]ليس لكثرة صلاتهم يستجاب لهم[/Q-BIBLE]

*الرب يكون معك ويباركك ويحمل عنك اثقالك ومشاغلك وهمومك , يريحك و يديك الصحة وراحة البال و ملكوته , يديك ابوته و حنانه و صحبته و فرحه الابدي امين*


----------



## aymonded (20 ديسمبر 2012)

The light of JC قال:


> [Q-BIBLE]ليس لكثرة صلاتهم يستجاب لهم[/Q-BIBLE]
> 
> *الرب يكون معك ويباركك ويحمل عنك اثقالك ومشاغلك وهمومك , يريحك و يديك الصحة وراحة البال و ملكوته , يديك ابوته و حنانه و صحبته و فرحه الابدي امين*



هذه هي روح المحبة الحلوة التي تشع من قلبك الحلو يا أجمل أخ رائع أحبه من قلبي صدقاً
وأشكرك باسم ربنا يسوع من أجل طلبتك الحلوة المفعمة بصدق المحبة التي بيننا
كن معافي دائماً بقوة نعمة الله في روح التقوى ببر ربنا يسوع آمين
​


----------



## أَمَة (18 سبتمبر 2013)

> كل قديس هو  لاهوتي لأنه العقل الناظر الله


​ياااااااااااااه! ما أعظمك يا رب وما أعظم محبتك التي يصعب غورها على المتكبر.
الله يدعوا جميع المؤمنين للقداسة.
اني انا الرب الهكم فتتقدسون *وتكونون**قديسين* لاني انا قدوس. ولا تنجسوا انفسكم بدبيب يدب على الارض.
فهل نستجيب فنرى الله!


----------



## aymonded (18 سبتمبر 2013)

آمين يا أمي الحلوة في جسد المسيح الحي
ليهبنا الله قوة الاستنارة لننظر مجد بهاء نور وجهه
ليُشرق الرب علينا وليُضيء بنور وجهه آمين
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يباركك ويعطيك نعمة وقوة وصحه لتخدمه اكثر من كل الماضي

عندي سؤال






> فليس كل لاهوتي قديس بطبعه لكونه دارس  وعالم في الأمور اللاهوتية أو الكتابية أو حتى الروحية



اعرف جيدا هذا لان القداسه حياه وليس مجرد تعاليم ودراسه ومعلومات







> بل كل قديس هو  لاهوتي لأنه العقل الناظر الله



ولكن سؤالي هل كل قديس هو لاهوتي اي ان جميع تعاليم الاباء القديسين صحيحه حتي ان كانو غير دارسين لكلمه الله ؟


----------



## aymonded (18 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ولكن سؤالي هل كل قديس هو لاهوتي اي ان جميع تعاليم الاباء القديسين صحيحه حتي ان كانو غير دارسين لكلمه الله ؟



طبعاً في آباء مثل القديس مقاريوس الكبير والأنبا أنطونيوس على سبيل المثال لم يدرسوا ولم يدخلوا كليات لاهوتية مثل القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي أو القديس كيرلس الكبير، ولكن كتابتهم كتابات فائقة مملوءه من النعمة وفيها أعماق لاهوتية جبارة، والقديس مقاريوس تكلم بصورة مبدعة عميقة للدخول في أسرار الأمجاد العليا بطريقة ملهمة، فممكن لو شخص حب الله والتنصق به ونال موهبة الروح (موهبة التعليم) يستطيع أن يُعلم ويسلم تعليم صحيح، مع انه لم يدرس، لكن مع الدراسة بيقدم بنعمة التعليم للجميع مثل القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي، لأن الدراسة وحدها لا تعطي قوة القداسة، لكن القداسة هي التي تعطي للدارسة بعد روحي ولاهوتي عميق فيه إعلان وامتداد حي للإنجيل في تسليمه للقلوب لضبط الحياة في القداسة...

فطبعاً فيه آباء معلمين ويوجد آباء غير معلمين قد يكونوا واعظين أو مبشرين أو كارزين بالكلمة أو عندهم مواهب أخرى، لأن ليس كل واحد في الكنيسة عنده موهبة التعليم حتى لو كان قديس عظيم مملوء من الروح القدس، وتذكر أخي الحبيب أن في أعمال الرسل اختاروا سبعة شمامسة مملوئين بالروح القدس ليخدموا خدمة موائد، وكانوا قديسين بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى.. 

لذلك المشكلة والخلط عند الناس هو في عدم التمييز ما بين المعلم الذي عنده روح تعليم وبين الواعظ الذي يعظ الناس لتعود لله، وبين المتأمل الملهم بالروح، فالتعليم شيء آخر لبنيان النفس ونموها في الجسد الواحد حسب مقاصد الله، فليس شرط أن كل قديس يقدر أن يعلم لأنه لم ينال موهبة التعليم، لذلك من الأهمية أن كل واحد يعرف ما ناله من الله ليقوم به بدقة، بدون أن يضيف من عنده شيئاً أو ينتقص شيئاً، ولا يعلم حسب انفعالاته العاطفية، بل بما يوجهه الروح القدس روح الحكمة والتعليم، لذلك ليس كل قديس معلم وليس كل قديس كارز.. بل كل واحد شرط أن يكون قديس، لكن الموهبة حسب ما يُعطي الله، لأن الله هو الذي يُعطي البعض أن يكونوا رسلاً، والبعض معلمين، والبعض كارزين، والبعض أنبياء.. الخ ... كن معافي
​


----------



## أَمَة (19 سبتمبر 2013)

> الدراسة وحدها لا تعطي قوة القداسة، لكن القداسة هي التي تعطي للدارسة بعد روحي ولاهوتي


*كلام ليس بعده كلام.*
*طبعا القداسة واحدة لجميع المؤمنين، أما مواهبهم بالروح القدس فمتعددة ومختلفة.*


----------



## aymonded (19 سبتمبر 2013)

صدقتي يا أمي الحبيبة في كنيسة الله
صلي لأجلي، النعمة تكون مع شخصك الحبيب
​


----------

